# Feeding premade raw by weight?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I'm very fortunate to have some Oma's Pride here. This is great stuff! It's a premade raw with meat, bone, organ, and some veggie. 

How much by weight should a meal for Grimm, a 90 lb moderately active adult be?

I am wanting to try making breakfast be either a chicken quarter and a glop or two of Oma's Pride.. or just DIY raw.

For dinner however, I'd love to feed just the Oma's. 

How much should each meal weigh for a 90 lb adult? I have a scale to read in ounces and pounds now. I used to feed in European gramms. 

Thanks for help for learning how much to feed by weight!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Hmmm.. 2% of 90 lbs? How much would each meal then be in ounces? Anyone perhaps able to help with the math?


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

1.8lbs ............. I had also heard 3% for maintenance, which would be 2.7lbs


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you, smerry!


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

oops ounces .... 1.8lbs is hmmmm .75oz is 8oz, so I would just go with 1lb 8oz plus a bit..... when working with specific ounces on a dog that big i have found that the calorie intake (i.e. activity) varies enough that they dont matter to be exact. Feeding raw seems to be just as much an art as a science. :-D I start with 3% and add if they seem more active and take away if they have been heating the couch :-D ... or stealing off the counter LOL
Sarah


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you for trying. I really do appreciate the effort! I guess I simply cannot grasp the math at all. (Simple math is impossible for me.) I am guessing, for a 90 lbs dog who is not very active: Maybe is that then 2 pounds of food per day?


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

patti, i feed my 85-90 boy 2-3 lbs of raw daily (varies b/c i am 100% DIY, so leg quarters and backs vary in size); he's moderately active and this amount keeps him looking good; he's not fat, but i do keep him a little on the lean side

hope that helps
ellen


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Patti,

For 90 Lbs and feeding twice a day-

@ 2% - 14.4 ounces per feeding
@ 2.5% - 18 ounces per feeding (1 pound 2 ounces)
@ 3% - 21.6 ounces per feeding (1 pound 5.6 ounces)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ellen, thank you, that does give me an idea. I appreciate that! It sounds like you have just the right plan for your boy.









Johanna, that was exactly what I needed. Thank you so very much!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

But you have to break it down even more:

For a 90 pound male of average activity level I would start with the following:

90 pounds * 2.5% = 2.25 pounds

50% RMBs (or a premade with bone): 18 ounces

45% (approximately) Muscle meat (or a premade WITHOUT bone): 16.5 ounces

5% (approx) Organ meat: 1.5 ounce


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Does the premade raw take that all in to account? Patti was mainly asking for how much premade to use for a meal.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: WoodrebDoes the premade raw take that all in to account? Patti was mainly asking for how much premade to use for a meal.


Some premades have bone in them, some don't. Some premades have organ meat in them, some don't.

She'll need to know what's in each one and then she can figure out how much to give.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

This link shows the ratios in the mixes but doesn't indicate the ratio of bone to meat in the meat part.

http://www.omaspride.com/products.htm

Here's Primal Beef as a comparison. In the case of the Primal it seems that the bone content (8%) seems low. Although I admit I only do a small amount of raw and mainly a grain free kibble. But I'm confused by how to figure the amount of a RMB. If a chicken quarter is considered close to a recommended meal (RMB and MM) combined, it does seem that the actual amount of bone is really not 45 -50% of the meal, but something less than that. And are most RMB some proportion of meat and bone - not really all bone? So is 8% bone in a premade frozen raw too low or on the ball park?

http://www.primalpetfoods.com/product/detail/c/8/id/15

I think about doing raw from time to time, that's why I try and follow some of this in this forum. But my dogs do pretty well on the grain free kibble, so I haven't researched enough to go all raw. They kind of get it as a treat.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Lauri and Johanna, thank you both for the input and your help! I usually guess with premades that have bone, MM and OM in it as well as a little bit of veggie, that the _bone_ is roughly about 50% of the meat-bone ratio part of the blob. The reason I assume this (well, okay, after reading the ingredients and which ingredients in the list fall first, second, thrid, etc) is that the premades that I feed are only the ones designed to be fed alone as a meal by itself. (I think of dogs got loose and had the squirts on a formula, the company would really hear about it). There's no guarantee with the premades of course, each is different. K9 Kraving was very balanced. I am new to feeding Oma's Pride, and don't know anyone else who feeds it yet. Grimm is getting Oma's Pride Mixes, I have the turkey mix, chicken mix, lamb mix, and I think beef mix. It has veggies and organ meat as well as bone and meat.

So... 2.5 lbs of food per day would be a good starting point? And 18 ounces per meal. I'll try that then!







I really truly appreciate the help with the math!









I'll eventually be doing DIY in the morning and some premade at night thrown in with a chicken quarter. I was just trying to learn weight per meal-- so, eventually, premade or DIY, I'd have an idea.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

From Lauri's website:

"Raw Meaty Bones (RMBs) - are any item that has both meat and EDIBLE bone. Some examples of RMBs are chicken leg quarters, backs, necks, wings, turkey necks, fish, rabbit, ostrich neck, beef neck bones, pork neck bones, duck, pheasant, ox tails ... and so on."

If you're feeding 50% RMB, 45% MM, and 5% OM - the RMB by definition is not all bone, it's bone and meat. Let's say the RMB is a chicken leg - which by appearance seems to be 50% bone and 50% meat. And you're going to feed beef heart as the MM, which is all meat. Then what you are actually feeding is 25% bone (i.e just the edible bone not the meat), 70% Meat (45% MM + 25% meat from the RMB) and then the 5% OM. And I realize that these ratios can vary depending on the RMB you pick. 

So my question - the OMA's pride doesn't specify a %bone on their website, but Primal says their blends are 8% bone - is 8% sufficient in the diet? In my example, you would say no it's not. So to evaluate a pre-made raw that has bone in it, what should be considered a good bone content?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Although Primal states 8% bone, most do not state the bone percentage. Basicly, if the premade says it has bone, meat, organs-- and is sold to be fed "complete"-- _and nobody's dogs are getting loose stool on the foods,_ it probably does have about 40 - 50% bone in it. Both K9 Kraving and Oma's Pride, for example, if you squish it, you can feel lotsa teeny bone pieces. Both of these premades are meant to be fed alone as a meal _and the dogs have ideal poops_.. so, that tells me it is probably in the right meat/bone ratio. Raw people.. we read the poop-o-meter














as a measure of a good ratio!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Whoops.. I meant to say, ideally, the premade should have that 45 - 50 % bone, just like a DIY diet. If you feed a premade by itself and see happy bouncing poops, then the bone ratio is likely right on.









Grimmi sends Happy New Year greetings to Aodhan and Caleb!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Here's where the math gets tricky.

In an ideal raw diet (as per ME







), you would feed 45-50% RMB. Raw MEATY Bones. Like ... let's say, a leg quarter.

In that leg quarter the ACTUAL bone content should ideally be around 25% bone.

So, let's do MORE math using the example I made above:



> Quote:50% RMBs (or a premade with bone): 18 ounces
> 45% (approximately) Muscle meat (or a premade WITHOUT bone): 16.5 ounces
> 5% (approx) Organ meat: 1.5 ounce


So, if 25% of the 18 ounces is ACTUAL bone, that is 4.5 ounces.

The total amount fed per day is 36 ounces.

4.5 ounces is 12.5% of 36 ounces.

So, you are feeding a diet with 12.5% ACTUAL bone content.

A premade with 8% bone content isn't off by that much.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Lauri,

Honestly, I don't think the math is all that tricky. Thanks for the example. And it answers my question on how to properly evaluate a premade raw.

Patti,

Aodhán and Caleb send Grimmi New Years greetings. Stay warm - it's pretty cold over our way today and yesterday was quite the blustery day.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Patti,

We feed Scout Common Sense premade raw which has ground bone and is 100% complete balanced with recommended 3% body weight starting point for adult feeding. 

We started her at 2 pounds a day which we split into 2 meals = 1 pound (16 oz) in the AM and the same in the PM. She was gaining too much and we have cut her back to 1 1/2 pounds a day split into 2 meals = 12 oz in the AM and the same in the PM. She weighs about 75 pounds.

Hope Grimm is enjoying his Oma's Pride!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Becky, thanks for the ideas and report on Scout! Grimmi sends snorfles and buttwags to Boss and Scout! I read about your shipment of the Common Sense. It sounds like you've got a good deal!

Johanna, you're right, brrrrr.. it;s been blustery here. Grimm LOVES that! I'm not sure how far from Jess (BJDimock) you are but she had 64 degrees the other day! I'm wishing you and the furbuddies a good New Year!

Lauri, scary is, that makes sense to me the way you put it.







You made math make sense!!









I nabbed a battery for my foodscale yesterday. Johanna, I'm going to see how 18 oz does for Grimm per meal. So far, so good!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Patti,

We are actually southwest of were Jess is - very near the New York border. And we did have a pretty warm day a few days ago, but yesterday was really cold and blustery. Caleb liked it and Aodhán usually likes it too. But I made her stay in and rest. I was playing ball with them the day before yesterday and she hurt her leg. She was limping pretty bad the night before last







so I made her take it easy. And she was pretty content to stay inside on her pillow most of the day. She's better now and it's a little warmer or at least the wind isn't so bad. Took her for a ride when I went out to run a couple of errands.







That really makes her happy.

Hope Grimm likes his new meals.


----------

